# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  Dungeon Mapping Resources [WIP]

## Kearnaun

Spending some time browsing the forum I felt inspired (by works from Immolate among others) to work on some dungeon mapping resources. Specifically 3d elements or tiles that could be used for dungeon mapping in general and especially to create isometric dungeon maps. Here is a first, early WIP snapshot of the set so far. Any suggestions/opinions regarding style (what little there is yet)? Additional tiles I should add?

----------


## Kearnaun

Decided to reduce the number of tiles a bit for starters. Next I shall try to build a little example dungeon with those. Still open to suggestions of course. Current state of the experiment:

----------


## Kearnaun

Sorry, still no example dungeon today. I started assembling one but then I couldn't help but think that my basic elements might be just a bit too basic. Thus I decided to add a few more to the set. Only things I could think of right of the top of my head. But I'm still open for suggestions (hint, hint!). Until I manage to get a proper dungeon done with these elements have a nother work in progress snapshot. On a sidenote, as I'm still pretty new to the Guild, if I do a dungeon with these, should I post it to a new thread in the dungeon mapping subforum?

----------


## Katto

You are on the right way Kearnaun, start small and think big. Finish the basic tiles and expand them. What direction are you heading for? Render them iso style or do something like this?

Thank you for an idea to misuse CE  :Idea:

----------


## lostatsea

Looking sharp ! :Smile:  Keep up the great work.

----------


## rdanhenry

Just an open hole, no ladder. (Maybe there's a ladder somewhere; maybe you need to use a rope; maybe it's just a pit trap.) Oh, traps would be a good addition (blade, spear, vent for something nasty to spit out of...).

----------


## Kearnaun

Been too quite the last days. Here a little update on the tiles. Nothing really world shaking. A few more board walls. A hole in the ground without ladder. (That what you meant rdanhenry?) A floor tile with a burning brazier. A floor tile with a rather obvious trigger plate. And two trap wall tiles. One an innert arrow trap (although it could be any innert trap as the arrows are barely visible, if at all) and the other an active flame jet trap. The fire for the trap still looks too punny though ...

----------


## Kearnaun

Currently a bit out of ideas regarding the dungeon tiles. What should I do with the dungeon tiles? Map some generic dungeons? Make more tiles? Release high resolution renders of the individual tiles as PNGs with transparency so other people could puzzle themself some iso dungeons? Release the 3d models? Some or all of that?

Anyway, in the meantime as I'm rather bad at mapping floorplans of starships I decided to make something similar with a bit of a Sci-Fi feeling to it. Pretty much the same approach as before. Here is a first snapshot of some starship tiles:

----------


## Kearnaun

Been too quite for too long. Got a bit bored with my regular battle maps as well. Thus decided to use my tiles to do some dungeon rooms. Here is a first simple example. Ye olde rectangular room with a section of floor that is slightly depressed and another that is raised. Will add a few more odds & ends to turn it into a halfway decent summoning chamber. 



Plans for my 100th map anniversary are that I'll use these tiles to make a classical cretan square labyrinth. Or I could do a new take on a portal chamber with these tiles. Anyway, I probably should remove the front walls for a decent ISO view, shouldn't I?

----------


## Kearnaun

A slightly more complex example. Obviously I created some variations of the other elements for this one, like walls without floor, to allow for multi level mapping.



Tempted to release this one, or a slightly smaller version, as my 100th battle map anniversary map. Certainly more exciting than a cretan labyrinth. too bad I didn't enter the ISO map lite challenge. Ever so slowly I get the feeling I could have cooked up something awesome with these ...

----------


## anomiecoalition

Just stumbled on this thread - can't believe it hasn't seen more comments.  These are some of the best tiles i've seen for isometrics - any chance you could provide us with .png with transperancies??? would love to use these to try an isometric dungeon.

----------


## Kearnaun

Here are a few renders of individual tiles. Not sure I got them entirely right. Let me know if you can make use of them like that. Could also make the 3d models available if you would have an easier time with those. Thats how I build those little example rooms anyway.

----------


## HeadClot88

I like what I am seeing  :Smile: 

What program are you using?

----------


## Kearnaun

Well, once again I have been too quite entirely too long. To answer HeadClot's question, I do all my modeling and rendering in Blender. Currently I'm pondering if I could take the idea of these tiles a step further. My musings on this can be found here. They revolve around 3d printing dungeon tiles as you need them. Not entirely sure if the additional customization potential outweighs the higher cost in comparison to tilesets like those of Dwarven Forge. Would appreciate some feedback in that regard.

----------


## ruff

I would 3D print the masters, but make molds and do resin castings or foam based casting.. 3D printing them would be to expensive in the long run..

----------


## Kearnaun

Hmm, use the 3D prints as masters for your own resin castings? That sounds quite sensible there. Thus it would be good to design the models in a way to make creating molds from them easy? How about "hollow" models (that saves some in regard to printing)? Sadly the only experience I have with casting and esigning molds is from brass and aluminium ...  :Wink:

----------


## flippidymozo

Actually, the cost of 3D printing tiles like these is PENNIES - if you already have a 3D printer, that is. Going through a place like Shapeways would probably be prohibitive, but if you'd be happy with the slightly rougher ABS or PLA plastic prints you get from a Makerbot... just find someone who owns one, or a "makerspace" in your area that might let members use one.

----------

